# Looking for TSB info



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey Fellas,

So Pops has a 09 C6 A6 3.0T and he loves it. The other day he notices coolant on the floor. not much. So he has a xx miles service due, goes in and is then told his secondary rad had taken a small rock and is leaking. apparently this is not covered under warranty... Efff. Audi give him a quote for a brand new rad (not secondary) I was able to catch the mistake before anything happened and changed out. Tees me off a bit these meat heads can`t punch in the right ETKA numbers and spit out the proper info. My trust in this dealership is suspect to begin with...

So with that said can anyone point me in the direction of other TSB that I can go through and make sure hes up to date with everything. Yes I could call audi and give them the vin but more times than not they always state `yes the car is up to spec`I`d like to know if there were any previous TSB (Technical Service Bulletins) associated to this car that I could review and verify has been completed on this car. 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

Give alldatadiy a try.....


----------

